# e-caller MP3/downloads



## HJ12allday (Apr 26, 2013)

Is there an appropriate ecaller download/mp3 out there for a 500decoy or less set? I have "eyes to the skies" now, seems like a good track, I just think it sounds more like 20k birds & not a good sound for the spread we're showing. I run the sounds off my phone to my caller - any suggestions/advice is appreciated - thanks.


----------



## cody nelson (Jan 21, 2013)

HJ- There are alot of good tracks out there that have individual calling instead of the roars. Snow bait, snows on the prairie are a couple good ones that alot of guys use. As far as what you play them on i would suggest going out and buying a cheaper ipod/mp3 player, you can get them just about anywhere, Hope this helps


----------



## HJ12allday (Apr 26, 2013)

Thx Cody - one track from snow bait was definitely a game changer, had 'em locked up & put the hurt on them last Saturday...


----------

